# Another rocker



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is the rocker I built to take my mind off my tiny four stroke builf for a while.
-B-

p.s. I lent out my air compressor so I dont know if it runs, it isnt worth getting out the boiler.
I didnt take many pics of this one.


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope mine looks half as good as yours does!
I will be starting mine soon, hopefully this weekend!

Andrew


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks
I just looked at the enlarged pics, and realized I should have cleaned it a little before I took the pics for the post.
-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice -B-.

(Someone should count how many of these have been made since SWBHART infected everyone with Rockeritus.)


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 14, 2009)

beautiful - try to run it on lung power. I bet it will run.


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the rocker club KK...it looks great! Give it a try on lung power, it should work...till the lungs give out anyway :big:

Bill


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one!
Mine will run on lung power too. Give it a puff and see how she runs.
_We NEED to see the vid!_
Something else that works for tiny engines is canned air, like Dust Off.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice. I like the steel flywheel.

Chuck


----------



## Foozer (Oct 14, 2009)

Rocker Fairy strikes again

Good Job

Robert


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone
I tried lung power and got it to spin a few times but it dosent have a great piston seal. (I am working on a new piston)
I used stainless for the flywheel and shaft (didnt have any brass that size)
I found an online site that has metal properties, so I used it to find out how thick to make the stainless to be the same weight as the brass, and also 3 holes instead of six.
With as simple as this engine is I was sure the flywheel weight was important.
-B-
here is the link http://www.principalmetals.com/Properties/step1.asp
for some reason the site is down, I hope it comes back.

By the way I blame Zee for my rockeritus, from following his build. &#9786;


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 15, 2009)

Good one -B- Thm:

Built 2 of the little rockers myself; the second one I just gave a thin light aluminium flywheel, and it runs a lot better than the original one with the thicker heavier brass flywheel....

Regards, Arnold


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 15, 2009)

Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> By the way I blame Zee for my rockeritus, from following his build.



As much as I'd like to take credit for this...I must push this further up the hill to SWBHART.

Nice try. ;D


----------



## PhillyVa (Oct 15, 2009)

Zee....Zee....Zee not only can you push up hill, you can scratch.gif pass the buck too Thm: :big:

                 Rof} Rof} Rof}

Philly


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 15, 2009)

Arnold
I will have to try an aluminum flywhel.
I made two of the stainless ones, one for my other build, I liked how the brushed/polished two tone looked.
An AL flywheel might take less air.
-B-


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 15, 2009)

-B- may be a bit OT here, but... this post got my gray matter stirring....

The worst enemy of the rocker is friction...
Most friction, as far as I can see, is in the main bearing.
The lighter the flywheel is, the less friction one would have on the main bearing.
The flywheel (on this engine) is needed just to keep rotational velocity going, so it only needs weight at the periphery. 
With less mass to have to turn on each piston stroke, less air pressure would be needed.

So, a light flywheel with most of it's weight on the periphery (lots of holes / thin spokes in the web) would work best - Ali seems a logical choice.

As a bonus, a two-tone finish on aluminium is easy ;D

Apologies for the OT, and most likely somebody would blow a hole right through the theory :noidea:

Once again, you built a nice little rocker -B-


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh ok
thanks for the info (I had to look up periphery) that makes scense.
I have an idea for another.
-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 15, 2009)

PhillyVa  said:
			
		

> Zee....Zee....Zee not only can you push up hill, you canpass the buck too
> Philly



Sorry -B- I can't let this go unanswered...

If it's my buck...I'm keeping it...if it's someone else's buck...I pass it on...I don't know where it's been. :big:

-B-..."an idea for another" eh...looks like 'Rockeritus' is still plaguing you. ;D


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 15, 2009)

Zee,
I blamed you for this one because you were the carrier. 
I know it goes further back, but you don't blame the source of the flu just the person you got it from. ;D
And yes I keep looking at it sitting idle on my computer desk and cant help but think how a half size one would keep it company.
Maybe it will pass but I think I am still infected.
-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 15, 2009)

Good point -B-. I do the same. ;D

Half-size eh? Go for it! Wow. 1/32 hole in the piston and the 2-56 would be...darn...I haven't counted that low yet. :big:


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Nice one!
> Mine will run on lung power too. Give it a puff and see how she runs.
> _We NEED to see the vid!_
> Something else that works for tiny engines is canned air, like Dust Off.



Ooooh! That's a great idea. I have two refillable air duster cans just sitting here awaiting a mission!

Just how big (or little?) is this thing?

*edit* Nevermind. Just found the plans.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 29, 2009)

Has anybody considered a twin rocker or even a 3 cylinder radial rocker? I've made some sketches and it looks entirely feasible.

Chuck


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Chuck, I was looking into that, I wasnt sure if there was enough push for three.
I havent ruled it out though.
-B-


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 30, 2009)

I've also considered them for multi-cylinder use... Then I thought about how much breath it takes to run just one cylinder, turned blue in my face at that thought, and dismissed multiple cylinders ;D - I actually have to build more rockers for some of my friends at a later stage, but will stick to single cylinders. Funny thing about these engines though - If I show off my three completed engines (rocker, tiny & fancy), people always makes a bee-line for the rocker first....

A small one will be nice though - haven't thought too much of scaling it down. Would be very fiddly to put together :big:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 30, 2009)

I have gotten pretty good at machining small parts, I am working on a small 4 stroke single in the WIP section.
-B-


----------

